# Guide Select Pro & Helios-My NEW Whipping Rig!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Rig Synopsis & How I Rig It For Whipping The Shorelines!

Years ago i started out Whipping "Spin Casting" the shorelines using Fenwicks. Then i discovered the T40X Salmon Steelhead series by Okuma. After that line was discontinued i just fell in love with the new replacement series The Guide Select Pro. My first model was the 9'9" rod. I chose the Helios SX high speed 40 spinning reel to compliment this rod. There's a low speed 40 model but i like the higher retrieval rate.

I spooled on Soft Steel's 15lb Eminent Braid to complete the package. The rod is rated for 3/8-1oz. So i started with 3/8oz. The balance & feel was comfortable. If i needed more distance i'd have used 3/4oz. But in 6ft of water i didn't want the leader to sink too fast. If the water clarity was better i'd have used a 1/2oz. Why? Because it would sink faster & i could increase my retrieval rate since the predator fish could now visually see it over a greater distance.

Would i recommend this set-up? I'm happy with it. Looking at putting together my 2nd rig right now. Years back i had over 30 whipping rigs all set to fish. Thinking of putting together 2 more rigs. One longer rod for distance casting and a shorter length for multi-purpose usage. Maybe latter on this year i'll put together a 7'9" casting rig using my Komodo Bait Caster?


----------

